

The STEM Crisis Is a Myth - DarkLinkXXXX
http://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/education/the-stem-crisis-is-a-myth

======
baldfat
If you are only looking and middle and upper class educated students in
America. The poor urban educated students are not given much in terms of STEM.
My local school district gives no regular science class for K-5th grade
students.

~~~
firimari
The 'no regular science class' is actually a indicator of adherence to Common
Core. Everything is either Math instruction or English Language Arts (ELA).
Social Studies and Science are generally taught as units of ELA and not
subjects of their own until Middle School.

That said, STEM fields have historically sucked at diversity and outreach to
disadvantaged populations. It's hard to do science with no budget for
supplies. It's getting better(tm) with programs like FIRST.

~~~
baldfat
Until people organize and fight the systematic (unintentional I believe)
dumbing down of poor urban students and see it as a form of racism which
propels inequality nothing is really going to change.

This wasn't due to Common Core it is due to curriculum being mirrored by
Standardized Testing.

